# Hello from Wales



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everyone. Thought I'd post a quick introduction as I've just joined the site.

I've recently bought a house with my girlfriend, and we're about to adopt two (4 month old) black and white kittens from the local cat rescue center.

We've both had family cats before, but these will be our first pets together in our new home.

The rescue center came to check the house on the weekend and everything seemed to go well, so we're just waiting for them to give us a call and we will be able to pick them both up.

Very excited.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Congratulations on the house and I can't wait for the pictures of the kitties.  



Marie and


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! You'll love it here. Can't wait to see what your new furbabies look like! :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats! Welcome and Hello! Looking forward to learning all about the furrys! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words.

We had a call yesterday saying that we had passed the house check and can pick up the kittens this week.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Congrats on the kitties and the house! Sounds like an exciting time for you. Can't wait to see the new babies!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure you must be really anxious for the kittens to arrive. Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2008)

We picked the kittens up yesterday, which was earlier than we expected! Luckily we'd bought all of the things that we needed, so we were ready to go and get them last night.

When we arrived, they were not black and white, but two all black fluffy kittens. 

I have posted some pictures in the picture forum here.

We love them!

Jayvee (the male) is very interested in anything. Loves to explore and play (by himself, with his sister, or with us!). He likes to be involved in everything and if we get up to walk to the kitchen or upstairs, he will follow. He loves to be picked up and stroked.

Luna (the girl) is very shy and nervous at the moment. Whereas Jayvee came out of the carry box and went straight into exploring his new house, Luna stayed in it for a while and then went and hid somewhere. 

We didn't make a fuss of them so they could settle in, and by the end of the night when we put them in the kitchen to sleep, she was brave enough to come to you and get stroked. 

Hopefully as she gets more confidence, she'll be more friendly and playful.

Jayvee is a mischievously little boy already!

Anyway, take a look at the pictures, and I'll post some more when I can.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Very cute kitties you have there Jaz. Hope you enjoy Cat Forum! Btw, how did you not know their colors, did you see them online & adopt them :?:


----------



## HOUSEELF (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome...those certainly are two lovely little kitties that have adopted you!!!! Have they yet discovered the fun and games that can be had sliding all over those wooden floors???? We often polish our parquet floors and wait for the action to start!

By the way, what part of Wales are you from? For my sins, I used to sing in a Welsh Male Voice Choir!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Just checked out the two babies :luv enjoy the amazing, wonderful world of feline crazies! Looking forward to watching them grow.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello!

I'm new here, too, but just wanted to congratulate you on your new kittens! There's just nothing more exciting than adding to the family! After all, "Time spent with cats is never wasted"--Colette.

Purrs,
Siamese Louise


----------

